# Choke position



## rcleone (Dec 7, 2015)

When done snowblowing with a Tucmseh engine, is it best to close the choke or leave it open?


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

The general rule of thumb is to leave anything in the position you would need it to start in next time in the event of linkages freezing. For example, you generally leave the throttle wide open on old tecumsehs with remote throttles because a frozen linkage in the slow/stop position would entail not being able to start the machine. By this logic, I suppose you would want to leave the machine at least half choked.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Personally, I leave the choke open and shut down the throttle when powering down. If I suspect it's going to be a while before next use, I'll shut off the gas line and let it run the carb dry and die that way.


I'd rather know there was something frozen etc when setting up to start rather than have the engine fire up and do a runaway on me. Then again, that's just me plus I keep my blowers in either the shed or garage when not in use.


----------



## Opfoto (Jan 3, 2013)

I leave mine in the "ready to start" position Throttle 1/2 way and choke full open with the starter plugged in. its in a covered but open space. I also start it at least 1x weekly just to make sure it will start when I need it.


----------

